# New member intro .



## Openroad (May 26, 2021)

From - Username - Openroad .
Hi All - I am new  to The Camping / Motorhome fraternity. I have a 2005 Swift 600s Motorhome , and plan to mix paid for campsites / Pubs  and wild camp / free parking up,
 (  for 1 night at each location ). 
Currently on tour and at a mates place In Nottingham, would like to wild camp  / boondock for  a night or two on my route South to Kent , maybe on /near Suffolk Coast , overnight at a pub with a meal is also good .
inland locations would also be ok , anywhere quiet , free or with modest Overnight parking charges Would do . Cheers


----------



## Tookey (May 26, 2021)

Openroad said:


> From - Username - Openroad .
> Hi All - I am new  to The Camping / Motorhome fraternity. I have a 2005 Swift 600s Motorhome , and plan to mix paid for campsites / Pubs  and wild camp / free parking up,
> (  for 1 night at each location ).
> Currently on tour and at a mates place In Nottingham, would like to wild camp  / boondock for  a night or two on my route South to Kent , maybe on /near Suffolk Coast , overnight at a pub with a meal is also good .
> inland locations would also be ok , anywhere quiet , free or with modest Overnight parking charges Would do . Cheers


Welcome. Membership gets you access to the WC location app with thousands of marked suitable stops. You can easily cover the fee if you take advantage of forum discounts on batteries and insurance.

Best wishes


----------



## phillybarbour (May 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome along to the Group


----------



## Robmac (May 26, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## zzr1400tim (May 26, 2021)

welcome to the asylum


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 26, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 26, 2021)

Hi ya & Welcome Aboard, Sounds like you’ve got a plan, Don’t forget to keep us all posted


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 26, 2021)

Welcome aboard


----------



## campervanannie (May 26, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## jeanette (May 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (May 31, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (May 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, home of the little people.


----------



## Red Dwarf (May 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the hot and sunny north highlands!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 31, 2021)

Welcome..
     Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Openroad (Jun 2, 2021)

Openroad said:


> From - Username - Openroad .
> Hi All - I am new  to The Camping / Motorhome fraternity. I have a 2005 Swift 600s Motorhome , and plan to mix paid for campsites / Pubs  and wild camp / free parking up,
> (  for 1 night at each location ).
> Currently on tour and at a mates place In Nottingham, would like to wild camp  / boondock for  a night or two on my route South to Kent , maybe on /near Suffolk Coast , overnight at a pub with a meal is also good .
> inland locations would also be ok , anywhere quiet , free or with modest Overnight parking charges Would do . Cheers


Just signed up as a full member , not at all forum savvy , so trying out this reply .


----------



## Openroad (Jun 2, 2021)

Openroad said:


> Just signed up as a full member , not at all forum savvy , so trying out this reply .


Thank you to all the welcome to the forum messages , still in Nottinghamshire , heading to Kent tomorrow. This has been the first  proper trip in the MoHo, been great so far .


----------



## Openroad (Sep 12, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Welcome. Membership gets you access to the WC location app with thousands of marked suitable stops. You can easily cover the fee if you take advantage of forum discounts on batteries and insurance.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks for the tip on savings to be made on batteries and Insurance. So far the both the leisure / vehicle batteries have been ok for the 2 years i have had the Moho, the roof solar panel keeps them topped up. Insurance is due in @8 months will be checking it out then.cheers


----------



## REC (Sep 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. When you get to Kent and need a site for your paid night...consider Canterbury park & ride (£8) and park in the extra carpark on the right rather than the "enclosed" area if you want a flatter, quieter parkup. Bus into city included in price so good if you want to be a tourist too!
Lots of good pub sites in Kent also


----------

